# PCOS and Spotting



## Lolly1985

Hi all :hugs:

I was hoping some of you may have some advice or experience in this area. I have had pcos for as long as I can remember - initially diagnosed due to period not returning after coming off the pill. I don't think I have ever ovulated :nope: I have AF 2-3 times a year. 

We are now happily on the path to adopt our child (see signature) so no longer trying. But the past 2 weeks I have been having some spotting. In the past I would spot for a couple of hours and then AF would arrive. 2 weeks ago this started but no AF. Went on for 3 days and then stopped. A few days back it started again, some brown and pink with the odd red spot. It is when I wipe, but not every time. This is unusual for me and caused me to panic - look up bleeding on google as all sorts comes up, mainly cancer this cancer that. But having read into it further it seems that it may be my lining coming away as I haven't had a period in about 3 months, and is quite normal. Also my hormones will be all over the place so maybe they have all gone a bit haywire (more so than usual!!) But in saying all that I have been 9 months with no AF before and no spotting or anything in between. Or maybe this is an AF but is really light? :shrug: I am confused!!

I am going to go to the docs next week, maybe to get some medication to regulate my bleeds. Would they put me on the pill? I really don't want to be sent for more scans or anything, feel like I have had enough to last a lifetime!

I am lucky in that the only obvious symptoms is very irregular periods, and the many many cysts on scans and of course crazy hormones shown in blood tests. But no weight gain, excess hair, spots etc.

Have any of you got any similar experiences. Even though I feel better, I am still concerned, especially as we have our adoption medical in a couple of weeks :wacko: I also have moderate endo - could this be linked too?

Thanks ladies :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## Nayla82

I hope someone has answers for you Hun :hugs: its very good that your seeing a doctor that will put your mind at ease xx google can give anyone a heart attack! Try not too worry too much easier said than done I know xx naturally anyone would be worried, try to take care until the appointment xx


----------



## aly0890

Hey hun!
I have PCOS too and have experienced spotting which sounds like the same thing you're experiencing, my doctor told me not to worry as it can be normal for PCOS sufferers to spot when they have missed periods, something to do with the lining like you said, especially if it is brown as that is old blood. Stress and illness's can also cause it.
Whatever you do, don't search google! I am also guilty of that and it scares me to death the things that I read! 9/10 you are worrying yourself for nothing, which can make the spotting worse.
You're doing the right thing seeing your doctor, but please try not to worry!
Good luck with your adoption and I wish you all the happiness for your future! :) xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Thank you so much Nayla, you are a sweetie (as ever!) I think worrying is what we do best :dohh:

Aly, I really appreciate your reply and reassurance :hugs: I have also thought that maybe the stress of the adoption may have something to do with it. Not bad stress, but just busy busy and so much floating around my head! The crazy thing is though this is stressing me more, so a vicious cycle :dohh: It seems crazy, but from all that I have read it looks as if after nearly 7 years off the pill and ttc I may have to go back on contraceptives!! We are of course not trying as we are so happy to be adopting but still seems odd. But think it sounds like a good plan, and may help my moods!! Although saying that I won't have hormones as the excuse for shouting at poor DF any more :haha:

It seems as if I have gotten away lightly for a long time regarding the spotting, but in hindsight we have often been on clomid, zolodex, having IVF meds etc, so this may be a true picture of what living with pcos and endo is really like.

Thank you again, I wish you all the luck in the world to on your journey to have your family :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tommyg

I have PCOS too, but my cycles are normally between 4+12 week however a long time ago I had a 9 month cycle and spotted a bit before I took my period. It wasn't sore or anything. The spotting happened between me booking GP appointment and the actual appointment he said it was nothing to worry about.

Daft question it couldn't be implantation could it?


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Tommy!!

Thank you for replying. It seems to have tailed off again now, but still going to book in with the GP tomorrow. Yesterday I was convinced AF was actually starting but today nothing again :shrug: I was 99.9% sure that it wouldn't be implantation, but as it was my works Christmas do I thought I would test before drinking on Friday. Of course negative, but least I had no guilt downing the wine, just a big hangover the next day :haha:

Lolly :hugs: xxx


----------



## aly0890

Lolly1985 said:
 

> Thank you so much Nayla, you are a sweetie (as ever!) I think worrying is what we do best :dohh:
> 
> Aly, I really appreciate your reply and reassurance :hugs: I have also thought that maybe the stress of the adoption may have something to do with it. Not bad stress, but just busy busy and so much floating around my head! The crazy thing is though this is stressing me more, so a vicious cycle :dohh: It seems crazy, but from all that I have read it looks as if after nearly 7 years off the pill and ttc I may have to go back on contraceptives!! We are of course not trying as we are so happy to be adopting but still seems odd. But think it sounds like a good plan, and may help my moods!! Although saying that I won't have hormones as the excuse for shouting at poor DF any more :haha:
> 
> It seems as if I have gotten away lightly for a long time regarding the spotting, but in hindsight we have often been on clomid, zolodex, having IVF meds etc, so this may be a true picture of what living with pcos and endo is really like.
> 
> Thank you again, I wish you all the luck in the world to on your journey to have your family :hugs::hugs:

Sounds like it could be the stress then hun! Going back on contraceptives does sound like a good plan for you, it will definitely help and then you can concentrate on the adoption your beautiful child.
I don't take any meds for my PCOS as I thought i'd try the natural route first, maybe that's why I've experienced the spotting. Think I need some help now though so I'm going to try metformin first I think. 

Wishing you lots of luck :hugs::flower:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Lolly, I had some spotting this cycle, I thought it was af but it stopped after a few days, it was mainly brownish but there were a few bright red spots too, no clue why it happened but I know it's pretty normal with PCOS just down to hormones really, try not to worry :hugs: congratulations on your adoption plan, that's fabulous :) x


----------



## Lolly1985

Thank you so much Aly and Thurl for your kind words and thoughts! I'm starting to think that this may be normal for me now the drugs are all out of my system :shrug: Hopefully I can get in with the docs tomorrow and get some help with all this. I will keep you posted! 

Thank you again to all who replied :hugs: I hope all of your journeys end with a baby in your arms :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Lolly I checked in to see if you had an update. I wish you and DH the very very best with your adoption plan. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi guys!!

Thanks for checking in on me Tommy :hugs:

Ok so describing the type, colour and frequency of the blood, plus a full case history with a 30(ish) year old male doc is not at the top of my list of things I wanna do again, but hey, we have all been through the mill with this IF crap :dohh:

But fab news, he is not worried about it in the slightest :happydance: Said that with pcos and endo he would expect it so no concerns there. was concerned that I didn't have more than 3 AFs a year, said they like 4 minimum. He said that holding on to old blood for too long is linked with cancer of the uterus and is not advised. So as expected I am back on the pill. Felt strange but glad I am back in control of some kind of cycles. Also hope it helps with my moods as am very all or nothing at times :dohh: The plan is 9 weeks taking them then withdrawal bleed.

At the end I said see you next week for my adoption medical and he grinned bless him :haha:

Hope everyone is well, Lolly xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Good stuff glad it's nothing to worry about. 

It is wonderful to hear somebody looking at the adoption route. Their are so many children who are in the care system who would love and do much better with a family of their own. Not to mention the fun of having a child in your life. I really do wish you and DH all the very best with it. Fingers crossed you are accepted and have your house and hearts filled with little people before long. 

Me I want to try a bit longer for baby 2 but the adoption route is not something that I'd rule out in the future, I'd hate to see DS grow up without a sibling. At the moment we live between 2 houses for work / family reasons far from ideal but at least we are together but I can't imagine it would mean we'd be classed as suitable adoption parents.


----------



## Lolly1985

Thanks Tommy!! :hugs: It is a relief, and I am not sure if it is the reduced stress, the placebo effect or actually the tablets, but I am feeling much calmer in myself at the moment.

I have my adoption next week and after DF passed his last week and the doc was so reassuring, I am no longer scared!

We always said even if we were blessed through IVF we would want to adopt a sibling. I wish you luck with number 2 however they make their way to you! Social workers and adoption agencies have a bit of unpicking everything and maybe you are not at that stage yet with your circumstances, but it is a wonderful thing to do. We are excited :happydance: Your LO would make a fab big bro im sure!


----------

